# Tipps für Feederrute!?!?



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Comunity,

nachdem ihr mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen habt, brauche ich mal wieder eure Vorschläge, Erfahrungswerte und Fachwissen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Feederruten. Auch damit werde ich hauptsächlich im Rhein (nähe Mainz) angeln. Da ich vorhabe mit Futterkorb zu angeln, sollten sie schon ein ordentliches Wurfgewicht haben. Da ich momentan knapp bei Kasse bin (ein dreiviertel Jahr noch und ich bin endlich im Berufsleben), sollten die Rute nicht mehr als 75 Euro kosten. Ich denke auch in diesem Preisbereich wird es anständige (jaja ich weiss, was heißt schon anständig) Ruten geben. Jetzt hätte ich gerne eure Vorschläge.

ich poste einfach mal ein paar Angebote, vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere empfehlenswerte Rute dabei:



*Sänger-Anaconda Specitec Pro-T Global HEAVY FEEDER mit 390cm und -200g*
*http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/feederrute/pro-t-global-heavy-feeder-mit-390cm-und-200g.html*
 
 

*Sänger Spirit SX Heavy Feeder mit 390cm und -180g Wurfgewicht *
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/feederrute/saenger-spirit-sx-heavy-feeder-390-180g.html
 
 

*Browning Ambition Power XH Feeder II*
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Browning-Ambition-Power-XH-Feeder-II

*SPRO Big River Pellet Feeder, 3+3-tlg., 3.60m/100-250g*
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-river-pellet-feeder-360m100-250g-p-4815.html

*Cormoran Cormoran Feeder TS 180 3+3tlg. max.180g 3.90m*
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3868_3933&p_id=ac0261

*Cormoran Cormoran Feeder TS 230 3+3tlg. max.230g 3.90m*
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3868_3933&p_name=Cormoran_Cormoran_Feeder_TS_230_3_3tlg__max_230g_3_90m

*Berkley Steckrute Series One H Feeder
Länge 4,20m, WG 80-200 g*
http://www.gerlinger.de/feederruten/937/berkley+steckrute+series+one+h+feeder_laenge+4_20m_+wg+80_200+g/37664/

*


                                                 R.T. Steckrute Tyran Catfish
Länge 3,20m, WG 150-300g*
http://www.gerlinger.de/feederruten/937/r_t_+steckrute+tyran+catfish_laenge+3_20m_+wg+150_300g_++_41983_/84257/

*SHAKESPEARE MACH 1 XT Power / Heavy Feeder*
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/SHAKESPEARE-MACH-1-XT-Power-/-Heavy-Feeder

*Saga Master Feeder*
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Saga-Master-Feeder

*DAIWA Procaster Heavy Feeder*
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/DAIWA-Procaster-Heavy-Feeder

*Sänger MS-R Feeder Econ*
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Saenger-MS-R-Feeder-Econ
 


Das sind jetzt einfach mal so Angebote, die ich gefunden habe und gerade noch im Budget liegen. Wenn ihr ganz andere Tipps haben solltet, dann immer her damit. Vielen Dank für eure Mühe und Anregungen schonmal im Voraus!

#h


----------



## Andal (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Im ganzen Forum gibts garantiert keinen, der all diese Ruten so gut kennt, um sie halbwegs zu bewerten. Sicher sind ein paar dabei, die eine dieser Ruten haben und sie (deswegen) über den grünen Klee loben werden.

Ich kann dir nur raten, geh in einen möglichst großen Angelladen und schau dir an, was sie haben. Fass die Ruten an und entscheide selber. Innerhalb einer Preisklasse sind die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend, dass du tatsächlich in den Dreck greifen wirst. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass einige der Ruten aus deiner Liste identische Blanks haben.

Ein Kriterium solltes du aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Das sind die Zitterspitzen. Ein guter Hersteller hat die als Originalteile im Angebot. Die Spitzen sind wie Posen, sind "Verbrauchsmaterial". Da geht immer was flöten und muss ersetzt werden. Doofe Sache, wenn es dann nichts gibt!

Und wenn du ein Paar kaufst, dann kannst du, etwas Geschick vorausgesetzt, auch eine kleine Zugabe, oder einen Abschlag herausholen. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn du auch im Angelladen kaufst.


----------



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Kriterium solltes du aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Das sind die Zitterspitzen. Ein guter Hersteller hat die als Originalteile im Angebot. Die Spitzen sind wie Posen, sind "Verbrauchsmaterial". Da geht immer was flöten und muss ersetzt werden. Doofe Sache, wenn es dann nichts gibt!



Das ist schonmal ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, den ich nicht bedacht hätte. Danke schonmal dafür! 

Klar wird es keinen geben, der alle Ruten kennt. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einige User hier im Forum, welche von genannten Ruten abraten können, so dass sie die Auswahl eingrenzt. Vielleicht einfach schon vom Hersteller her, weil der Support schlecht ist, oder sonst was.


----------



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Hi wenn es nur noch ein halbes Jahr dauert bis du Geld verdienst würde ich warten und mir dann was richtiges Kaufen.



 Ich habe schon mit der einen oder anderen Antwort in diese Richtung gerechnet. Aber selbst wenn ich mein erstes Geld verdiene, liegen meine Prioritäten vorerst in der Ausstattung der Wohnung ;-) Da ich Jungangler bin, brauche ich für den Anfang auch sicher keine superteuren Ruten. Aber dennoch erhoffe ich mir durch den Thread, dass man auch die eine oder andere Empfehlung/Kritik in diesem preislichen Rahmen erhält.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Schlechte Ersatzteillieferanten (Shimano) hast du ja nicht in der Liste. Aber Browning, Sänger und Shakespeare sind in Sachen Service Firmen, die *ich* wärmstens empfehlen kann; vor allem Browning!


----------



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> Schlechte Ersatzteillieferanten (Shimano) hast du ja nicht in der Liste. Aber Browning, Sänger und Shakespeare sind in Sachen Service Firmen, die *ich* wärmstens empfehlen kann; vor allem Browning!



super, das ist doch schonmal ein Wort! ;-)


----------



## Haenger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

@ TE

Der Andal hat da wohl recht, es wird sich wohl kaum jemand finden der aus deinen genannten Ruten das "Sahnestück" heraus sucht!

Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich dir sagen, dass du mit der Sänger "Spirit SX heavy Feeder" keinen Fehler machst, die fische ich selbst im Rhein und das nur wenige km südlich von dir! 
Auch im Hauptstrom...

Aber ohne Gewähr oder die Rute jetzt irgendwie hochpreisen zu wollen...
Mag sein, dass unter den von dir genannten auch 'ne bessere ist!?

Trotzdem >> Preis / Leistung absolut ok!
Zuverlässiges Gerät ohne irgendwelchen Firlefanz.

Gruß Haenger

edit:

's Frauchen fischt 'ne Browning Feeder.
Kann man auch durchgehen lassen... würde persönlich aber der Sänger treu bleiben


----------



## Aal_Willi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Ich würde für den Rhein die MS Range UH nehmen.
Die wollen sich ja mit der neuen Serie im Markt behaupten 
und  der Michael Schlögl bürgt für geballtes Know How.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

MS Range Feeder Econ UH 420 mit 420cm und -180g Wurfgewicht
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/feederrute/ms-range-feeder-econ-uh-420-mit-420cm-und-180g.html


----------



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Haenger schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Der Andal hat da wohl recht, es wird sich wohl kaum jemand finden der aus deinen genannten Ruten das "Sahnestück" heraus sucht!
> 
> ...



Oh super, dann habe ich ja auch gleich einen gefunden, bei dem ich mal was abschauen kann : Vielleicht willst ja mal angeln gehen und willst bissel Gesellschaft, dann meld dich einfach mal bei mir 

danke auch für deine meinung


----------



## Zer0x (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Ich würde für den Rhein die MS Range UH nehmen.
> Die wollen sich ja mit der neuen Serie im Markt behaupten
> und  der Michael Schlögl bürgt für geballtes Know How.
> 
> ...



danke. kennst du die rute, oder beruht deine empfehlung jetzt eher aus oben genannten?


----------



## Aal_Willi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Die o.g. Rute und einige andere aus der Serie habe ich schon
begutachten können, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Von Deiner Auswahl sind einige wirklich im ganz unteren Seg-
ment anzusiedeln, die sollte man dann nicht unbedingt kaufen
wenn es für wenig mehr, etwas deutlich besseres gibt.
Deine auserkorene Browning z.B. ist ein ganz übler Lämmerschwanz, die wurde auch bei Askari mal für 39,00 Euro verkauft, was Sie auch realistisch wert wäre.
Aus dem Hause würde ich zur King Feeder Long Range greifen, die habe ich nämlich und kann nicht klagen.
Desweiteren ist ein Wg. nicht gleich Wg., vermutlich sind die
anderen Stöcke, auch wenn 180gr. draufsteht, zu schwach für
den Rhein Hauptstrom - in Buhnen würde es gehen.
Schau Dir nochmal die neuen Ruten von Balzer an, wo der Michael Zammataro seine Finger mit im Spiel hat, für die gibt es auch Spitzen in Hülle und Fülle sogar passend für alle Feederruten  aus dem Programm - das nenne ich beispielhaft.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Andal (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



> Deine auserkorene XYZ z.B. ist ein ganz übler Lämmerschwanz



Genau das sind so Aussagen, mit denen man einem solchen Thema viel an objektiver Verwertbarkeit für den Fragsteller nehmen kann.

Ich will dem Aal Willi auf keinen Fall seine persönliche Einschätzung madig machen. Er empfindet das so und das steht außerhalb jeder Kritik.

Aber was einer als Lämmerschwanz ansieht, ist für den anderen eine ausgewogene Aktion. Umgekehrt genau so. Herrlich straffe Aktion kann auch als beinharte Bohnenstange gesehen werden.

*Darum ist es für unerfahrene Angler so wichtig, dass sie ihre Ruten nicht blind kaufen, auf reines Hörensagen hin!*


----------



## Aal_Willi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich will dem Aal Willi auf keinen Fall seine persönliche Einschätzung madig machen. Er empfindet das so und das steht außerhalb jeder Kritik.



Dito, Andal Du kannst auch gerne Deine Meinung vertreten und
dann lege dem TE aus SEINER Auswahl doch mal eine Rute nahe
die Du am Rhein bei Mainz am sinnvollsten findest - würde mich
brennend interessieren.
Ich kenne die Browningruten ganz gut und die Ambition ist für den Kurs der gelinkt wurde gar kein guter Kauf.
Ich bin übrigens jemand der in Prinzip gerne weiche Ruten mit 
durchgehender Aktion verwendet, das sind dann Korum Precision
Specialist, Neoteric oder es sind alte Fox Ruten wie die Duo Lite Specialist.
Diese Vorliebe würde mich aber nicht dazu verleiten der Browning
Ambition etwas sympathisches abzugewinnen, nur weil diese Rute in anbetracht des darauf gedruckten WG als weich zu bezeichnen ist.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S.
Für Shimano Ruten und Rollen bekommt man sehr
gut und schnell Ersatzteile, man muss nur die richtigen 
Händler kennen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Servus,

ich fische ja ebenfalls am Rhein und auch bei Mainz .. oder Gernsheim.. halt hessische Seite.

Würde dir aus den hier genannten Ruten klar zur MS Range Far Out raten:

http://www.baitstore.de/product_info.php?products_id=1

420 finde ich als gute länge und das WG bis 200gr sollte auch für die üblichen 140-160gr Körbe + Futter ideal sein.

ist halt was fürn Hauptstrom. Fischst du nur an oder zw. Buhnen, reicht auch weniger WG!

Von der Far Out Feeder hört man in den Spezi Foren nur gutes... Das Schlögls quasi bei Leeheim/ Riedstadt wohnt und damit dort wohl testen war, kann ich dir sagen - da machste sicher nichts verkehrt.

Edit:

Gerade gesehn dass du ein eher kleineres Budget hast..... ich würde gar nicht mit 2 Ruten feedern, sondern mit einer und dann konzentriert.... haste mehr von!

Dann aber nicht sparen und ne gescheite Heavy Feeder holen!


----------



## Andal (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

@ Aal Willi:

Von den gelisteten Ruten kenne ich keine vom Anfassen, geschweige denn vom Fischen. Ich werde mich daher hüten, eine zu benennen. Gerade deswegen rate ich auch zum Gang in mindestens einen guten Angelladen und auf keinen Fall zum Onlinekauf nach Fernberatung und wenn die noch so ehrlich gemeint ist.


----------



## Aal_Willi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Aal Willi:
> Von den gelisteten Ruten kenne ich keine vom Anfassen, geschweige denn vom Fischen. Ich werde mich daher hüten, eine zu benennen. Gerade deswegen rate ich auch zum Gang in mindestens einen guten Angelladen und auf keinen Fall zum Onlinekauf nach Fernberatung und wenn die noch so ehrlich gemeint ist.



Servus Andal,
kann man so als Auffassung akzeptieren, aber der TE bat ja
nun mal um einen Rat.
Ein Anfänger kann sich eben nicht leicht ein Urteil bilden, 
welche Rute bei dem riesigen Angebot auszuwählen ist.
Zweites grosses Problem - wer von den "Fachverkäufern" hat
denn Ahnung? #q Es gibt ganz wenige die wirklich was zu den
Brocken sagen können die sie verkaufen - erschreckend was 
da zum Teil von sich gegeben wird und Ladenhüter sind oft die
beste Empfehlung #h

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Die Beratung im Laden lässt manchmal wirklich zu wünschen übrig, da gebe ich Aal_Willi vollkommen recht! Was im Laden aber der große Vorteil ist, man kann die Ruten mal in die Hand nehmen und sich ein eigenes (was man im Laden halt beurteilen kann) Urteil bilden. Und dann kann man auch die Aussagen von hier mit der eigenen "ersten" Meinung vergleichen und kucken welche Rute einem davon vielleicht am besten liegen würde.

Am Schluss ist es eh vom eigenen Empfinden abhängig ob einem eine Rute liegt oder nicht. 

Ich kann durch fundierte Meinungen hier im Forum halt schon mal im Vorfeld aussortieren, wenn eine Rute z.B. mit 200 G angegeben ist, diese aber niemals erfüllt. Das krieg ich nur durch Erfahrungswerte raus und niemals mit "wedeln" im Laden.

Wenn man unbedingt im Netz bestellen will, auf jeden Fall zuhause Probewedeln und zur not wieder zurückgeschickt...


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Moin,

leider ist es bei Feederruten für diesen Einsatzbereich analog zu Spinnruten zum ZanderJiggen... You get - what you pay for!

Für 70€ darf man kein High-End Gerät erwarten (Auslaufmodelle mal aussen vor...)


----------



## Hecco11 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Die daiwa aqualite heavy feeder / pellet feeder ist auch sehr gut und kostet um die 70€ .


----------



## Hildebrandtski (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hallo,
ich würde Dir die Sänger Ruten empfehlen hab die selber mal gefischt!
Wirklich preisgünstige Ruten und halten was sie versprechen!
Auch am Rhein keine probleme mit Wurfgewichten von 150-180Gramm!
Dazu noch drei Wechselspitzen also für einen Einstieg ins Feederangeln völlig ausreichend!!
Petri heil#h


----------



## steffen1 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hallo,
fische selbst die Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder als Anfänger. Für 38 Euro top Preis-Leistung finde ich.


----------



## Haenger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Zweites grosses Problem - wer von den "Fachverkäufern" hat
> denn Ahnung? #q Es gibt ganz wenige die wirklich was zu den
> Brocken sagen können die sie verkaufen - erschreckend was
> da zum Teil von sich gegeben wird und Ladenhüter sind oft die
> beste Empfehlung #h



Da ist viiiiel wahres dran... je nachdem in welchem Angelladen man sich gerade befindet.
Bei meinem Spezi würde ich blind alles glauben, hab aber in anderen Läden teilweise echt erschreckende Erfahrungen in Punkto Beratung gemacht.
Da zählt teilweise wirklich nur... die Ladenhüter geschickt loszuwerden.

Hab mir mal vor geraumer Zeit 'ne schöne Schere für geflochtene geholt... " und die schneidet auch wirklich einwandfrei? sicher, kannst dich drauf verlassen, auspacken können wir die aber nicht."
Alter Schwede... mit dem Ding kannst dir nicht mal die Fußnägel schneiden! #q
Da wär 'ne Onlinebestellung auch nicht schlechter gewesen...

naja, OT!
back to... mit der Sänger hab ich die realen 180gr. schon rausgefeuert, koi Problem! 
Was jetzt nach knapp 3 Jahren nachgelassen hat ist der Rollenhalter, das Gewinde überdreht jetzt seit kurzem etwas und muss modifiziert werden.
Bin dem feedern aber mittlerweile auch etwas abtrünnig, bzw. versuchs immer mal wieder in der Schonzeit, z. Zeit auch eher am Neckar! 

Gruß


----------



## Zer0x (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Mhhh ok, vielen Dnak euch allen. Ich hatte eigentlich auch nicht vor einfach blind im Internet zu bestellen. Wenn ich mir ne Rute hole, dann wohl beim Bode, da der ganz in der Nähe von meiner Angelstelle ist. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass man (wenn man sich vorher nicht irgendwie informiert) man ohne irgendeine Ahnung in den Laden läuft und der Verkäufer dir erzählen kann, was er will. Natürlich wäre es schön wenn man diesem blind vertrauen könnte, aber ich denke ebenso wie der eine oder andere User hier, dass man dann vielleicht die Ladenhüter angedreht bekommt (ohne dies irgendeinem Verkäufer jetzt direkt zu unterstellen), aber denkbar ist es nunmal. Und da fühlt man sich doch um einiges sicherer, wenn man Erfahrungswerte hat.

Einige haben hier ja geschrieben, dass sie die eine oder andere Rute persönlich kennen und wenn diese dann nichts negatives über die Rute berichten, dann hilft mir das auch schonmal weiter. Ich denke mir halt, wenn ich solche Angebote sehe, dass die Ruten (die dort teils jetzt für 70 euro angeboten werden) vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit sicherlich zu seiner Zeit zu sehr guten Ruten gehört haben könnten und diese ja jetzt heute nicht sooo schlecht sein können, dass man mir hier jetzt ausschließlich zu 150+ € ruten müsste. Aber das sind halt so die gedanken eines angeleinsteigers und ich kann das alles nicht so recht einordnen und deswegen habe ich diesen thread eröffnet, in der hoffnung wieder ein stückchen weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hmmm... wenn du wirklich mit 2 Ruten feedern willst (ich empfehle es nicht!), dann wirds mit dem Budget eng.. aber sowas wie Sänger sollte drinne sein.

Meine Tipps für den Einkauf zu einer Rheintauglichen Feederrute:

- WG zw.180-220gr (je nach Aktion)
- Länge zw. 3,90 und 4,20m
- Wechsl-Spitzen sollten am besten aus Carbon sein (erkennste, wenn du die Spitze abziehst und die unten nicht weiss ist).
---> Carbon Spitzen sind etwas steifer und wabbeln dir nicht so weg wie Glasfaserspitzen
- Aktion des Blankes:
Wenn du den Eindruck hast - dass der Blank eher wie ne Matchrute ist und zu sehr nachschwingt bzw nicht straff genug ist -- finger weg! Eine Rute die 180gr Werfen soll muss ein entsprechendes Rückgrad haben...


----------



## Zer0x (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn du wirklich mit 2 Ruten feedern willst (ich empfehle es nicht!), dann wirds mit dem Budget eng.. aber sowas wie Sänger sollte drinne sein.
> 
> Meine Tipps für den Einkauf zu einer Rheintauglichen Feederrute:
> 
> ...



super, so etwas hilft mir dann doch sehr weiter, wenn keine der Ruten explizit empfohlen werden kann. So weis ich wenigstens schonmal worauf ich achten kann und steh nicht total ahnungslos im laden und lass mir alles mögliche aufschwätzen.

@alle anderen: eine sache verstehe ich noch nicht, gerade bei den kritikern der Ruten unter 130 € euro (das limit ist jetzt mal frei von mir formuliert, es hieß immer nur warte noch und kauf dir was ordentliches oder für das budget bekommst du nichts richtiges). Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal avon aus, dass ihr die oben genannten Ruten auch noch nicht in der hand hattet, aber dennoch wird mir davon abgeraten. Woran macht ihr das denn fest? vielleicht hilft mir diese Sichtweise dann auch nochmal etwas weiter. 

mittlerweile bin ich ja schon selber etwas am zweifeln. je intensiver ich mich mit dem feedern auseinander setzte, desto größer werden die zweifel, gerade dann, wenn mir nur so extrem (für mich zumindest) teure ruten ans herz gelegt werden können, bis auf wenige ausnahmen. Ich mein der rhein ist ja schon ein relativ schnelles gewässer. das feedern mit korb dient ja eigentlich dazu, nach dem auswerfen etwas einzuholen um eine futterspur mit dem futter aus dem korb zu legen, in welche dann auch der haken gelegt wird. nur ist die spur doch eigentlich direkt weg, oder? ich dachte beim feedern könne man die rute auch mal ne viertelstunde draußen lassen, aber dann macht die spur an sich ja keinen sinn mehr. sorry für die vielleicht falsche betrachtungsweise oder ahnungslosigkeit  Aber ist das feedern im rhein überhaupt sinnvoll? oder wirklich nur in buhnenfeldern und anderen langsameren abschnitten?

wenn das grad schwachsinn war, was ich geschrieben habt, dann ignoriert den teil einfach und gebt mir eure weiteren ratschläge, wenn auch nicht speziell für eine oder gegen eine bestimmte rute, dann aber worauf ich noch so beim kauf achten sollte.

- rutenlänge 3,90-4,20
- carbonspitzen
- rute für die es auch original ersatzteile gibt (spitzen)
- wg 180-230
- starker blank
- vielleicht noch was zur aktion, oder kann ich dir im laden gar nicht ausreichend begutachten und merke das erst beim angeln ansich?


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hallo Zerox,

zur Feederei ansich kann ich dir sagen, dass ich mit einer Rute fische und je nach Aktivität alle 5-max 20min den Korb neu befülle und auswerfe.

Dabei versuche ich - wie du richtig geschrieben hast - eine Futterspur zu legen, auf der ich auch letztendlich angel.

Dabei ist es unerlässlich, dass ich rech exakt die Distanz und richtung beim Werfen einhalte. Richtung (immer ganz leicht Stromauf werfen) hat man schnell drauf....Distanz behelfe ich mich mit dem Trick hier:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...native-zum-schnurclip-der-feedergum-clip.html

Damit kann man gut auf einer Distanz fischen ohne dass dir der Clip die Schnur kaputt macht etc...

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Zer0x (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zerox,
> 
> zur Feederei ansich kann ich dir sagen, dass ich mit einer Rute fische und je nach Aktivität alle 5-max 20min den Korb neu befülle und auswerfe.
> 
> ...



ah cool, was es alles gibt  Aber zu erst einmal brauche ich jetzt ne passende rute


----------



## Zer0x (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Ich habe auch ein Angebot aus einem anderen Forum bekommen, vielleicht liest derjenige hier ja auch mit. und zwar würde er mir 

2 Mosella M.I.P Evo Power feeder  4,20m Wg 200g verkaufen. Der Preis läge wohl bei 115 Euro inklusive versand. Allerdings sind das dann gebrauchte Ruten und ich würde schon ein gewisses Risiko eingehen. Wenn man davon absieht, wäre dies denn eine gute Rute, die ihr schon eher empfehlen würdet oder ist auch diese qualitativ eher weniger gut?


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

ja kenne ich  zwar nicht gaaaanz so gut wie die Mosella Xedion / Xedion Evo Modelle... 

Sind aber doch rechtgut zum Angeln an "unserem" Rhein....  für den Kurs echt gut. Nachteil... gibt keine E-Teile mehr, da Mosella sich gerade wieder auf Kerngeschäft konzentriert...(bzw. hatten 2012 Insolvenz angemeldet)...

Meistens crasht aber nur eine Spitze... und da kannste dir andere holen und mit schmirgelpapier passend einschleifen... also kein ding.

Bei rund 50€ für eine Rute ist das aber ok!

PS:

Hier mal ne MIP Feeder in Aktion am Rhein:
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/berichte/berichte/008_011_BLI_0709_Live%20dabei.pdf

Ist zwar die Long Cast - aber die Power sollte da ähnlich sein.


----------



## Zer0x (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hallo Leute,

ich war die Tage mal in verschiedenen Läden und habe mir ein paar der Ruten angesehen und konnte mir ein Bild von manchen Ruten machen. Eine ist mir positiv aufgefallen und das war diese Rute hier. Während viele der Ruten eher eine Aktion im vorderen Drittel hatten (getestet indem einer an der Rutenspitze Druck ausübte und ich die Rute am Griff nach oben hob) hatte eine Rute von Mitchell (ich weiss dummerweise nicht mehr ihre genaue Bezeichnung, aber sie fiel wegen den 150 WG eh schon aus meinem Raster) und die Rute die ich gleich verlinken werden eine deutlichere Aktion über die Rutenlänge, was mir persönlich mehr zusagte, da die anderen doch eher wie ein Brett wirkten (ja, ich weiss, man wird das wohl erst beim Fischen wirklich beurteilen können, aber ist jetzt eher eine Gefühlssache).

Es geht um die Rute von Berkley:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Ruten/775/B...s_One_H_Feeder_Laenge_4_20m_WG_80_200_g/37664

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand Erfahrungen sagen oder Gründe, warum ich auf diese verzichten sollte? Im Laden war sie übrigens deutlich teurer (glaub ca 120 Euro), so dass ich mich im Internet auf die Suche machte und bei Gerlinger auf sie gestoßen bin. Jetzt eure Meinungen bitte


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Servus,

scheint gar nicht den schlechtesten Eindruck zu machen.... die Feederspitzen könnten selbst mit 2,5Lbs an ihre Grenzen kommen - da der Rhein echt schnell daher schwappt....

Im Grunde wirst du aber eh nur mit der härtesten Spitze fischen...

Für den Preis sollte die Rute i.O sein. Fischst du nun dennoch 2 Feeder oder nur eine?

Hast du schon ne passende Rolle für die Rute? Weil mit ner 4000er Größe kommste da nicht weit!


----------



## Zer0x (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Also ich würde wahrscheinlich erstmal mit einer fischen, nachdem ich mir hier eure Meinungen eingeholt habe. Was nicht heißt, dass die eine jetzt doppelt so teuer sein sollte, ich wollte im gleichen Preissegment bleiben und da wäre das die Schmerzgrenze.

Mhhh, also ich hab nicht wirklich eine Rolle zum Feedern. Ich hab daheim halt noch zwei nagelneue Cormoran Rollen liegen. Die eine ist die Red Master 8PiF 3000 (oder 4000?) und die andere ne Bullfighter. Über die rollen habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich erstmal die Rute aussuchen wollte. Achso, ich hab auf meiner Spinrute ne Black Arc [FONT=&quot]8450. Ich könnte, sollte die Black Arc passen, also auch einfach ne Cormoran auf die Spinnrute tun und die Black Arc für die Feederrute nehmen...?[/FONT]


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Nix für ungut--- für ne Heay Feeder am Rhein, sollte es schon ne 6000er besser 8000er Größe sein.

Zum einen passen die fetten Rollen gewichtstechnisch an die Feeder, zum anderen wirft es sich mit der größeren Spule besser und ganz besonders sind die Bau-Teile der größeren Rollen stabiler...

Ich würde daher nach ner großen Freilaufrolle ausschau halten. Muss keine Baitrunner sein - aber zumindest ne Okuma oder sowas..


----------



## Zer0x (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

ah ok, gut zu wissen  dann kann ich mir ja den naechsten thread sparen


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Axo... bevor wieder einige lospoltern... die Freilaufrolle weniger wegen der "Diebstahlsicherung durch große Barben", sondern weil man damit super bequem den Korb an gespannter Schnur zu sich herran ziehen kann und befüllen kann. So verwickelt sich nichts um die Feederspitze und spart sich einen Freiflug des Korbes oder ggf. eine neue Spitze 

Edit:

Das wäre hier so mein Tipp:

http://nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n...le/shimano-baitrunner-dl-6000-ra-de-luxe.html

Die 8000er gefällt mir zwar bisi besser - hat aber eig nur ne größere Spule....


----------



## Zer0x (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Axo... bevor wieder einige lospoltern... die Freilaufrolle weniger wegen der "Diebstahlsicherung durch große Barben", sondern weil man damit super bequem den Korb an gespannter Schnur zu sich herran ziehen kann und befüllen kann. So verwickelt sich nichts um die Feederspitze und spart sich einen Freiflug des Korbes oder ggf. eine neue Spitze
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




danke, super! Vielleicht kann ja dennoch einer was zur Rute sagen, der sie genauer kennt. Danke euch allen, ich habe jetzt zumindest eine wage Richtung und bin etwas besser informiert! Toll eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Ich Fische in Starker Strömung eine Ultimate Bionic Ultra Heavy Feeder (Leider nichtmehr zu bekommen das Sahnestück). Die Rute ist mit glaub ich 250 oder 300 gr. Wg angegeben. Ich Persönlich würde dir von einer Rute abraten deren Aktion sich über denn ganzen Blank verteilt, eine Spitzenaktion oder eine Mittlere Aktion hakte ich für geeigneter. Die Berkley Cherrywood wäre so eine Rute.

Zur Rolle, wie schon geschrieben sollte diese möglichst groß sein. Die Browning Force Feeder Extrem, neus oder Altes Modell sollten geeignet sein und sind auch nicht extrem Teuer. 

mfg


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hmmm... ich halte in der Regel von solchen Extreme-Feederruten nicht so viel...

Die haben ihre Berechtigung - aber mal Hand aufs Herz, die wenigsten fischen regelmäßig mit 200gr Körben + Futter und dann am besten noch auf 50m Distanz.

Die Ecke, welche der TE beangeln will kenne ich sehr gut - daher würde ich ich erstmal ne Power Feeder um die 200gr WG als Allroundwaffe einsetzen.... damit sind zwar keine 70m Würfe und mega schwere Körbe drinne.... aber in der Regel reichen 120-160gr Krallenkörbe aus...

180Gr Krallenkörbe sind schon meine Grenze - und dann fischst du damit eig nicht weiter als 25-30m entfernt...


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Ich Fisch die Rute meistens auf gut 40m. mit Körben bis 200gr. meistens aber 150-180gr. Ich Persönlich Fische lieber eine etwas schwerere Rute. Hab das Ganze auch schon mit einer Mosella Rute (Platinum war das glaub ich) mit 180gr Wg. gefischt und ich war der Meinung das die Rute einfach Überfordert war. Mit der Ultimate Rute hatte ich diesen Eindruck zu keiner Zeit und Vorallem das Werfen geht viel Leichter von der Hand.

Bei der Ganzen Sache spielen die Persönlichen Vorlieben wohl auch eine große Rolle =)

mfg


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Definitiv 

Ich fische "noch" ne Sänger TTS Spirit One Heavy Feeder mit einem WG bis 180gr.... die kommt def. bei 180gr + Futter an die Grenze... daher wirds dieses Jahr wohl ne MS Range werden....aber die kostet auch bisi mehr


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Welche hast du denn Da ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Wenn dann das MS Flagschiff:

*MS Far Out Feeder in 420cm*
http://www.baitstore.de/product_info.php?products_id=1


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Die hatte ich glaub ich noch nicht in der Hand.
Ich würde dir auf jedenfall dazu Raten die Rute erstmal in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Prime Feeder ist nämlich ein totaler Schwabelstock. Nicht das wieder 200gr Wg. draufstehen, aber die Rute das niemals Packt =)


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Zer0x schrieb:


> Mhhh, also ich hab nicht wirklich eine Rolle zum Feedern. Ich hab daheim halt noch zwei nagelneue Cormoran Rollen liegen. Die eine ist die Red Master 8PiF 3000 (oder 4000?) und die andere ne Bullfighter. Über die rollen habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich erstmal die Rute aussuchen wollte.



Als Rolle für die geplante Feederrute würde ich die Shimano Aerlex XT-A Spod nehmen.
Die Rolle hat vernünftige Schnurclips und ist auf das werfen von
schweren Gewichten ausgelegt.
Mit 79,90,- nicht zu teuer, z.B. bei der AZH.

Gruss

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....info=p3860_Shimano-Aerlex-XT-A-Spod-Reel.html


----------



## Zer0x (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn dann das MS Flagschiff:
> 
> *MS Far Out Feeder in 420cm*
> http://www.baitstore.de/product_info.php?products_id=1



hier ist sie günstiger 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-far-out-feeder-m-420-mit-420cm-und-200g.html


----------



## Zer0x (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

also denkt ihr die Berkleyrute würde es für den Anfang tun ? oder würdet ihr eine andere bevorzugen?


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Zer0x schrieb:


> also denkt ihr die Berkleyrute würde es für den Anfang tun ? oder würdet ihr eine andere bevorzugen?



Wenn die wirklich nur eine max. 2,5 OZ Spitze hat würde ich die
nicht nehmen - geht nicht am Rhein.
Oder kaufst gleich neue Spitzen a 15,00 Euro pro Stück.
Ist aber wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler, so dumm kann kein
Hersteller sein.

Gruss


----------



## Zer0x (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Wenn die wirklich nur eine max. 2,5 OZ Spitze hat würde ich die
> nicht nehmen - geht nicht am Rhein.
> Oder kaufst gleich neue Spitzen a 15,00 Euro pro Stück.
> Ist aber wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler, so dumm kann kein
> ...



mhh. ach herje, ist das schwer. immer gibt es einen punkt der von der jeweiligen rute abrät  aber nachdem ich mir videos angesehen habe, in denen die 2,5 er spitze bei relativ ruhigen gewässern genutzt wurde, dachte ich mir das gleiche auch schon...


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hmmm denke auch dass ne 4oz Carbon Spitze schon sein muss, wenns an den Rhein gehen soll.... 1-2Oz nutze ich am See -  2-2,5Oz am Altarm....der mäßig fließt.

4Oz sollten daher doch dabei sein...


----------



## Zer0x (22. März 2013)

*AW: Tipps für Feederrute!?!?*

Hey Leute, ich weiss ihr hattet mir zur Rollen schon einige Vorschläge gemacht, aber da ich jetzt am Wochenende wohl in den Angelladen maschiere und die dort eine 8000er Rolle reduziert haben und ich ja jetzt wohl oder übel bei der Rute doch etwas drauflegen muss, vielleicht kann ich da ja mit der Rolle (vorrausgesetzt sie ist gut!) etwas sparen. Was haltet ihr von der Rolle:

http://angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=57055

Wäre das was?


----------

